# Front Range Backcountry



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Have spent the last couple of weeks exploring the Rollins Pass area. It's beautiful but still haven't managed to get any really good downhill turns in. Any advice on where to go in Front Range where I can avoid I-70 and get some good turns in?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been snowshoin up toward Pegmatite Points off 285 before from national forest access at: 39.50799, 105.55297 near Highland Park. Looking at the TOPOS, it would be a long slog up to treeline and is in a valley that could have runouts with our recent snow fall, but damn, it's pretty up there!

Could try guenalla pass area, again, off 285, I understand that plowing is limited, could be aways in.

Always been curious about the twin cones east of Kenosha Pass, a few miles in, but above treeline.

With the amount of recent snow fall, the burn area outside Deckers could have some good mellow turns.

There's a ass ton of snow along the front range hills, so if you can find a steep, open area, go for it!

Happy huntin'


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

if you're interested in some non-core fun, 

me and the old lady dogged out on geneva last weekend, and went for a few hikes up green mountain, of all places - was actually quite surprised at getting some quality turns in. 

obviously nothing super spectacular, but we got 3 decent runs in a few hours. untouched pow that was actually fairly steep in places (aggressive turns to be had) - 

anyways, just an idea if you're interested in D-town fun.

sparse in areas, but also areas that were filled in quite nicely - got to ride all the way back to the car. we accessed from some residential areas that are SW of 4th and indiana.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

RMNP sucka! I haven't skied it, but there used to be a ski resort there... not to mention plenty of other stuff.









How about the moffat tunnel area?

Indian Peaks?


----------



## DaleTR (Jan 11, 2005)

There IS no good skiing on the front range :wink: Go to Vail.

Best turns are probably up north on Cameron Pass. long drive, but STILL beats the I-70 nightmare.

As mentioned, RMNP has some OK turns, out of Bear Lake and yes, the old Hidden Valley Ski Area. I HAVE skiied that, both when it was a functioning ski area (A LONG time ago..) and as recently as last year. This is the year to hit it, as usually about 40% of hidden valley is windblown dirt & grass.

Very northern Indian Peaks, just south of RMNP has some good turns to be had as well, was even in some older guidebooks.

some maps & quality time on Google earth can give you more ideas, or at least a lot of "recon" trips.


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Caribou


----------

